# 15-package driver



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I overheard staff laughing over one of the drivers who tells them that he won't pack more than 15 packages into his car.

I have to meet this guy. That is BRAZEN.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

What? He just picks up 15 packages and leaves the rest on the cart? They won't let you check out in Phoenix unless you have scanned all the packages assigned to your cart.... I mean, I suppose I could just drive off but I don't think they would be very happy next time they saw me :-\

g


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

gaj said:


> What? He just picks up 15 packages and leaves the rest on the cart? They won't let you check out in Phoenix unless you have scanned all the packages assigned to your cart.... I mean, I suppose I could just drive off but I don't think they would be very happy next time they saw me :-\
> 
> g


The terms of the contract we signed indicate we can take any route we wish. The warehouse employees continually treat us like employees. They pressure us into emptying the cart when we don't have to.

They can complain to corporate and I suppose they'll keep track of our behavior, but then they'd violate the terms of their own agreement -- an agreement that they can revise without our knowing.


----------

